

WordPress 3.5 brings new photo flow, mobile theme, and Retina support - geekfactor
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/12/11/buffer-beefs-up-its-social-sharing-service-with-brand-new-web-and-ios-apps/?fromcat=all

======
mtgx
You linked to the wrong thing.

